# My Dr's advice 2 us Clomid girls



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Just thought I would share my Dr's (fertlity clinic) views with everybody else I have been on clomid for 2 months just started my 3rd month my cycles have been 29 / 29 then a wopping 34 (on clomid) !!!! I went for my blood results and the Dr told me that my body was responding well to the clomid (50mg) and 2 continue 4 another 3 months (so have 4 months left 2 take) 
I asked the Dr how many times should me and hubby should have some  and should I carry on with my ovulation pee sticks ... her reply was DO NOT COUNT YOUR DAYS ... DO NOT USE PEE STICKS ... U WILL NEVER GET PREGNANT GETTING STRESSED ... she stated that if you have sex at least twice a week there is no reason why u shouldnt get pregnant she said she tells all her girls this as we all get stressed and nothing is natural or gonna help our bodies or minds ... she said this "telling off" usually works
Of course this is 4 girls like me who just need a boost in the ovulation department 
My Dr really helped me by saying this as it has made me chill out a bit gonna bump up the  a bit


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

I also think this is sound advice.  

I completely forgot about timed  last month with moving house and being manic at work and  Ihonestly thought it was a right off as me and DH had hardly seen each other never mind got in our regular  ing around ov time and now look at me.

Best of luck with your chilling out phase

Mrs Hopeful  xxxx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

that is great advice, i do my own head in thinkin about have i ovulated today or not - never mind dp he must feel like a performing monkey   so this month i tried 2 chill out a bit and everytime i start thinkin about it i distract myself or at least try and make myself feel calm

hope this advice works for u - and for me too


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Great advice Thanks. It has sent me   this ttc, just cant believe it's this hard. It will be great to   because I want to not because I could be ovulating!!
Thanks for great post XX


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah i know sometimes u forget that u used 2   because u fancy each other and not just coz u want a bun in the oven. i cheered myself up this month by ordering a sky plus box , although dp was not very happy as i did not really pay much attention to the £60 installation fee, never mind the price of the box   - oops. o well at least we can sky plus our programmes instead of missing out on early nites  coz something is on that we want 2 watch - i ama bit of a saddo -


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Sky+ is definately  the way forward   but u still have 2 find time 2 watch all the stuff u have recorded   & off course    
So glad that this post helped some people lets hope it really helps  

On my 3rd round of clomid and the 3rd day had a bit of a headache but nothing more ... apart 4 looking 4 something that I can shout at my DH about   oops then said sorry and gave myself a telling off ... then just as I was feeling really guilty DH anounces that he is taking me out 2c Russell Brand 2nite .. how cool is that so hopefully I will   l8r (makes a bl**dy change) 

No all is good and I am gonna stay positive after all if its meant 2b its meant 2b ... I feel so much better now that the Dr. told me what she did it has made me feel more relaxed about the whole thing ... keep me posted with any progress ladies 
Sending lots of     2u all & keep   &   2 Mrs Hopeful xx
If any1 fancies a chat on msn let me know


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya - i just wanted 2 say that i love russel brand he is so gorgeous, was it good   hope it goes well with u this cycle - i find the hot flushes the worst bit


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah he was gr8 definately worth seeing if you ever get the chance


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep your GP is soo right!

I have read its a waste of time using ovulation kits anyway.  Also, the less stressed you are the more likelyhood of getting pg.  I found this out after coming off clomid (had been on it 5 mths) i got pg 7 weeks later au naturelle and not being stressed - i had sort of given up to be honest. I went away to wales for long w.end with BF had great fun, drank lots etc... and BINGO!! so she is right!!   have fun.  Jo xx


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh what gr8 news Jo well done i am so pleased 4u  
your right just gotta chill and think     

Nic xxx


----------

